# Worm Casting Problem.



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

Currently Dealing With Worm Casting Problems. Anyone Have A Solution To Resolve This Issue?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@Don_Bass

I've heard of folks here using Early Bird. Not sure of its efficacy though.

https://extension.psu.edu/earthworms-in-sports-turf-making-a-mess-in-fall


----------

